# Three wary adorable ferals



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope, not pigeons. . .kittens! My dad has a feral cat colony near his shop and they seem to find their way in and love to have babies in it. Last week five of these little guys joined their mom at the food dish.  So all week I've been trying to catch them, after four hours today I managed to get three. They'll stay overnight with me and then go to a feral rehabber in the morning, who will tame them, get their shots, get them altered, and find them homes. 

They are NOT happy lol, but are really cute, of course they *are *kittens. They are about seven weeks, just about the cut off age for taming. So they are lucky and will be someone's pets. I will try to trap their other siblings in the next few days.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

And remember Jeff? The female betta I took from my sister's? Here is Jeff's new tank and buddies (a mystery snail and a pleco/sucker fish):



















And I also helped myself to their gourami, who also now has his own tank, along with five ghost shrimp:










So everybody's happy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job(s), MJ! A rescuer's work is never done .. 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are three lucky little kittens. Good Job! I hope you can catch the rest of them. So sad to see all the ferral kittens born every year. If people would get their pets fixed, that would go far in helping this problem. Sad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe you could trap the mother cat and have her altered.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well done, MJ!! Nice fish tanks for happy fish!!

Those kittens are sooo cute and I do hope you catch the others. I have a soft spot for cats. As you know, Mr. Squeaks lives with 3 and rules all with an iron beak!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Good job(s), MJ! A rescuer's work is never done ..
> 
> Terry


Ain't that the truth! 



Jay3 said:


> Those are three lucky little kittens. Good Job! I hope you can catch the rest of them. So sad to see all the ferral kittens born every year. *If people would get their pets fixed, that would go far in helping this problem. Sad.*


And ain't _that_ the truth, too. 




Charis said:


> Maybe you could trap the mother cat and have her altered.


Yup, she's next after the babies. My dad actually set the trap tonight so we'll see if she or the other two babies are in it. We have spayed and neutered around twenty of these guys (the adults) over the years, and bottle fed/altered/rehomed about a zillion of the kittens lol. Rather, *I've *bottle fed them!  My dad's shop cat is a young male who we trapped and neutered last year, he is the only one we haven't rehomed since he "hangs out" with my dad at work, though he's not tame. 



mr squeaks said:


> Well done, MJ!! Nice fish tanks for happy fish!!
> 
> Those kittens are sooo cute and I do hope you catch the others. I have a soft spot for cats. As you know, Mr. Squeaks lives with 3 and rules all with an iron beak!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shi and the gang!  The fish love their tanks, coming from scummy little bowls (actually the little "cave" bowl in the gourami's tank is what the betta used to live in), they zoom around their tanks and play in the bubbles. It's nice to see.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those happy fish must think that they have died and gone to fish heaven. It sure makes you feel good to be able to give a whole new life to an animal like that. Think of what it means to the animal!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for going out of your way to help all God's creatures in need.

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, you are a lovely person to rescue all the critters you do. God bless.


----------

